# Nautilus crasha quando apro una cartella [RISOLTO]

## wildancer

Ragazzi, da quando ho fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento, nautilus mi crasha se, dalla prima finestra che apro (Me ne sono accorto con la home, ma lo fa anche se apro nautilus in un'altra cartella...), entro in una sottocartella: ho provato a:

Fare un revdep-rebuild: Non trova niente di unlinkato oltre al solito pacchetto java

emerge --oneshot nautilus

downgradare alla versione precedente

rinominare la cartella di configurazione (mv ~/.nautilus ~/.nautilus_BK)

Niente di tutto ciò ha aiutato in nessun modo. Qualcuno ha idea di cosa possa essere successo?Last edited by wildancer on Wed Sep 26, 2007 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josuke

stesso problema...credo sia un bug di questa versione...le soluzioni sono due...o torni alla versione prima..o aspetti un ebuild nuovo

----------

## wildancer

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> stesso problema...credo sia un bug di questa versione...le soluzioni sono due...o torni alla versione prima..o aspetti un ebuild nuovo

 

 *Wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> downgradare alla versione precedente 
> ...

 

Già provato ma non funziona!! Appunto credo che dipenda da qualcos'altro... A te il downgrade ha risolto il problema Josuke, oppure stai aspettando speranzoso il prossimo ebuild?

----------

## Josuke

quelo: la seconda ch hai detto....speranzoso

a parte gli scherzi...da quello che ho letto in giro dovrebbe essere un problema legato a glib e wxgtk forse dovresti provare a downgradare wxgtk..comunque intanto se fai tasto destro e apri in una nuova finestra non dovrebbe crashare

----------

## wildancer

allora... gli do 3 giorni, poi provo... Non posso combatterci ora, ho un esame  :Very Happy:  speriamo che nel frattempo esca lo sperato ebuild risolutivo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ashlar

Ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema, l'ho risolto downgradando gtk+ alla versione precedente...

----------

## wildancer

si infatti immaginavo fosse gtk+... anche perché è l'unica libreria che ho aggiornato ieri... Beh vediamo... tra aspettare la soluzione e smanettare, c'è una via di mezzo.... Provo questo

```

# echo "=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.0-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# emerge -avuDN world

```

Così appena esce l' "-r2" si upgrada senza rotture con un semplice emerge -auDN world...

----------

## mrfree

Si confermo che è un bug conosciuto di nautilus. Io ora sto utilizzando la versione 2.20.0 e funziona alla grande solo che vi consiglio di copiare l'ebuild dall'overlay gnome-experimental e aggiungere questa patch altrimenti non avrete la cornice/ombra nei thumbs

----------

## wildancer

molto bene... siamo sempre piu incasinati... Allora: Ho effettuato il downgrade di gtk+ ma niente da fare... Mi sono accorto però che ho 2 verioni di gtk+ versione 2.12.0 : una nel portage originale, l'altra in xeffects overlay... Probabilmente prima usavo quella nell'overlay, ed ora il downgrade ha fatto sì che istallassi quella in portage (almeno credo...) ora provo a mettere le gtk+ aggiornate, che sono nell'albero ufficiale, e metto nautilus 2.20... vediamo cosa succede! Hemm, solo una cosa... conoscete un programma in grado di dire quali software sono presi da overlay e quali no? e soprattutto... Come si scieglie, quando ci sono due identiche versioni, se installare quella ufficiale o quella nell'overlay?

----------

## MajinJoko

scusate.. ma quale sarebbe di preciso la versione buggata?

----------

## Onip

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Come si scieglie, quando ci sono due identiche versioni, se installare quella ufficiale o quella nell'overlay?

 

Con portage non si può, viene automaticamente scelta quella nell'overlay che, come dice la parola, "sovrascrive" portage. L'unica è togliere l'ebuild dall'overlay ogni volta che lo aggiorni (o togliere l'overlay).

----------

## mrfree

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Con portage non si può, viene automaticamente scelta quella nell'overlay che, come dice la parola, "sovrascrive" portage. L'unica è togliere l'ebuild dall'overlay ogni volta che lo aggiorni (o togliere l'overlay).

 Ho avuto modo di segnalare la questione ai dev di portage in passato, il problema è che a volte i mantainer di alcuni overlay scazzano e si possono creare dei problemi (tipo xeffects marcava dei pacchetti come stabili e questi avevano a parità di versione priorità su quelli del tree ufficiale ed era quindi difficile mascherarli).

Un possibile workaround è aggiungere /usr/portage come ultimo elemento in PORTDIR_OVERLAY in questo modo in caso di "conflitto" l'ebuild ufficiale assume maggiore priorità (leggi: l'ultimo overlay nella lista è quello con maggiore priorità, il primo ha quella più bassa e diciamo che di default il posto è occupato implicitamente dal tree ufficiale)

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> conoscete un programma in grado di dire quali software sono presi da overlay e quali no?

 usa eix ci sono diverse opzioni per fare quello che ti interessa (guarda nel man)

----------

## Josuke

problema risolto con il sync di oggi, nuovo ebuild di gtk+ e di nautilus

----------

## wildancer

Gh... Con gentoo le cose si risolvono spesso da sole... La cosa strana è che non ho idea di cosa era buggato e cosa no... Ho downgradato sia nautilus che le gtk+, sia ambedue... ma non ha risolto la cosa, quindi metto si il tag risolto, ma se qualcuno sa COSA è veramente successo, sarebbe bello saperlo

----------

## MajinJoko

mhh.. a rischio di esser ripetitivo..

non potreste dire quale è la versione buggata da evitare come la peste?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

